# 95 altima need help...please!!



## brownpage (Dec 23, 2003)

My 95 altima has got a serious problem. 

It can start, however, only for about 10 seconds, then the engine stumbles and dies off. It happens no mater which shift I use(I tried P and N). I think it's something wrong with the transmission. 

Actually, this problem starts after I have it towed one night for a minor battery contact problem( I didn't know it's that simple at that time, stupid). However, another more stupid thing of mine happens: I put the shift in P when I have it towed! The other things are correct: front tires raised, keys in ACC. I am not familiar with cars at all, pls forgive my ignorance. I only hope to know how much damage the towing has made to the transmission. Is the transmission totally broken?

I will go to dealer to check it, but I more want to know how serious this problem is before I have my car torn apart. Thanks a lot for any help!


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

The only tid-bit of info I can give you is this: My 90 Stanza I had would start then die after 8 sec. It was the fuel filter. Can't hurt to check, I guess.
Sorry I can't help out more.


----------



## brownpage (Dec 23, 2003)

Kurt said:


> The only tid-bit of info I can give you is this: My 90 Stanza I had would start then die after 8 sec. It was the fuel filter. Can't hurt to check, I guess.
> Sorry I can't help out more.


Just sent my car to Colonial Nissan dealer. Waiting for check result ... Thanks for the advice.


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

I think I understand that you car won't continue running more than 10 seconds or so.

That could be several things.
1. fuel pump problem(pump,circuit,relay)
2. fuel filter prob
3. fuel pressure regulator
4. (Not sure if Nissan has anti-theft) if does, broken wire or shorted wire in system.
5. Crushed exaust system (would have to be completely blocked off to kill engine.
6. Oil on sensor in distributor (long shot, as car usually won't start at all if this is the case).

7. I don't think it could be the ignition module or coil, but it is something to consider if problem not found.

By the way, it does not make any difference what gear its in if the front wheels are off the ground on a front wheel drive car (engine and transmission not connected to rear wheels).

Papa Ray


----------

